# MK2 from Hong Kong



## phawx (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there, as promised somewhere else on this forum I'd create an introduction post. Although I know there's no way I'll be able to make any of those local meets, hope to learn a few things from you guys with the wealth of knowledge about all things Audi TT on this forum! I am new to the Audi scene, although I'm not new to cars nor am I new to Euros. Previous ownership include an 8th generation Honda Civic (Canadian FG2 Coupe Si) which I still own and plan to make into a track car, and a BMW 325xi.

Here are a few pics of my car... so far bone stock unfortunately. Haven't had the time and $$ to spend on modding up the car, but I may do it later on as a little treat to myself if I do well at work!! We shall see...





































Hope to figure out more tuning options with this car, as it is my first turbo car! I think I'm going to work on wheels, body kit and suspension mods first though... although I'm a bit weary about modding the magnetic ride with lowering springs - don't know how the shocks will handle the extra spring energy!

So far my mod list is as follows:
- Ottenger lip kit / TT-S bumper swap
- Intake
- exhaust
- chip / computer software
- O.Z. Ultraleggera 19" in black / gunmetal, OR BBS CH / RG-R (if I have the $$$$ by then!)
- Bridgestone RE01-R / Yokohama Advan AD07 or AD08 tires
- (possibly) H&R lowering springs to go with the magnetic ride shocks - I've read that a few TT-S owners have been using it for 500+ miles in the US without trouble as of yet.

As you may be able to tell, I'm still not firm on any ideas yet... any ideas / suggestions, please fire away!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## phawx (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks! Anyways, can anyone point me in the direction of where the body kit information resides on this site? There must be a comprehensive list of MK2 body kits on here somewhere?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome mate

Nice pics 

Riso does some good kits for the TT, he's in your neck of the woods too

http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/OSIR/TT_ ... _HOME.html

Dan


----------

